# Thread Algae and Parameters



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I currently have a moderate problem with thread algae in my 46 gallon plant tank. Many have suggested getting my nitrAte level up, it currently reads zero when I take it with my red sea test kit. 

Based on the following parameters can anyone confirm that this is the best approach.

- 46 Gallon
- 96 cf watts 6700k (The fixture is actually a dual lamp with two 96 watt bulbs, but am currently using only one.)
- temp 80, ph 7.0, kh 3, no3, nh3, no2 all zero.
- *eco-complete substrate (now I realize why my ph isn't lower)
- co2 (Two hagen canisters into one ladder diffusor (bubble every 3 seconds)
- Plants (java moss, hygrophila/hygrophia sunset, wisteria)
- Fish (15 cardinals, 8 rummynoses, 4 otos, 4 dwarf plecos, 2 rams)

Plant problems (thread algae, some transparent dying leaves on sunset)

*With eco-complete can you get a true co2 reading since the ec acts as a buffer and keeps ph higher

Thanks much!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

You could try and increase the NO3 level a little - from zero (unless I misread your post). The CO2 system is a bit slow and should be able to reach 1 bps. But then again, your light is not very intense.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, my n03 level is zero. I could increase my light to 192watts, but I'm afraid I will have more algae difficulities.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Well, NO3 is going to be a start. You might then also look into PO4 dosing and potassium.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I would test your NO3 kit against a test solution...

I went through three Red Sea Nitrate test kits, each replaced for free by the store. Then I threw them all away.

I would get consistent readings of either 0 or 5 no matter what I tested it against. I even put a tsp of NO3 in 1 liter of water and the kit barely registered (!?!).


----------



## ben_manzella (Mar 2, 2005)

flourish excel works like a champ when it comes to ridding yourself off hair algae!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Your CO2 is pretty low...with a KH of 3 dkH and a pH of 7 that gives you a measly 9ppm of CO2. You should try and keep it in the range of 20-30 or even higher. If the fish show symptoms of stress (gasping for air at the surface) that is a good indicator of CO2 levels that are too high. I keep my CO2 between 34-54 ppm with no signs of fish stress.

As stated by Andrew, you need to get some NO3 in the tank. Either get some KNO3 from Greg Watson or purchase some stump remover (Spectracide/Green Light) from a hardware store (Lowe's, Home Depot, Ace, etc). You can also get some PO4 (KH2PO4 - phosphate) from Greg Watson (KH2PO4) or go to your local pharmacy and purchase a Fleet Enema. If you place an order with Greg, get his measuring spoon set too, unless you have a scale or can accurately measure 1/32 of a teaspoon. I can help with some calculations for the Fleet Enema if you would like. 

1/4 tsp of KNO3 should put you around 5ppm of KNO3. 1/32tsp of KH2PO4 should increase your PO4 to about 1.2 ppm. This would be a good starting point. I keep my PO4 levels around 2ppm and rarely have to clean the glass on my tanks. It seems to keep the Green Spot Algae off of my glass and Anubias leaves. 

Increasing plant mass (more plants) would also help with the algae. The keys to decreasing your algae start with healthy, fast growing, plants and proper fertilization, including CO2. If the plants aren't getting what they need, plant growth slows and algae growth increases.

If you increase your lights without increasing your CO2 levels you will, more than likely, increase algae growth. Keep the lights low until you can get the CO2 up to the proper levels. Just remember, when you increase the lights, you will need to increase ferts and CO2 as well since the plants will be using more. 

While Flourish Excel does work at eliminating algae this only treats the symptom, not the cause! You really need to attack the source of the algae growth (lack of fertilization) versus using Excel to eliminate the algae. Manually remove as much algae as you can. Fertilize your tank to get the plants growing well, then you can try the Excel method to "help" rid your tank of algae. The algae may increase once you start adding ferts...keep manually removing it. Once the plants start recovering you will notice the algae decreasing.

Just remember: Healthy plants = healthy fish = unhealthy algae!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Besides getting your N03 & C02 levels up you also need to add more fast growing plants like: Hornwort, Anacharis, Water Sprite, Wisteria.

_How long are your lights on daily?_

Also test your P04 levels. You need to keep a 23 to 1 ratio of N03 to P04.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for your responses. Sorry this is so late coming back.

My lights are on about 11 hours per day. I also think my nitrAte reading of zero is being cause by a phos-x pouch I forgot I put in my cansister filter. I also have alot of java moss and I was told this acts as a NitrAte sponse due to it's large surface area.

So I'm going to remove the phosphate pouch and thin out some of the java moss that has gotten very thick lately and see if it helps the algae situation.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

11 hours a day is good... Any fast growing plant will act as a nitrate sponge. I don't think surface area has any thing to do with it.


----------

